# ATTENTION COFFEE LOVERS!!



## strugelme (Jun 28, 2004)

I have been drinking Soyfee soy coffee for over 3 years now and love the taste. My favorite flavor is french vanilla. It's made from organic soybeans and its been a complete godsend ever since I gave up coffee. You can find them at www.soycoffee.com Also I found a website that helps people kick the caffeine habit easy. They have a lot of information including a case study on the dangers of caffeine, a quick movie and a caffeine quiz. It's located at www.CaffeineAwareness.org


----------



## hopeful1 (Nov 26, 2003)

Thanks, I'll check it out. My husband or I grind Starbuck beans in the morn and it has a real kick (he likes it strong!!!). I'm trying to drink green tea, gensing, etc which is fine sometimes and I know the green tea is especially good for us for several reasons. I'm always looking for a good substitute...thanks again.


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

Hey Strugelme, Thanks for that Soyfee site , it looks very interesting, & I cant wait to try it.I am going to contact them after this to see if we can get it in Australia. I drink Coffee, but I know it does me no good, yet cannot resist it. I know there are a lot of people out there the same so it would be good if I could be a distributor of Soyfee as well as my Mangosteen Juice!


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

Hopeful1 Just seen a survey on Teas in a CHOICE MAGAZINE, & need to tell you to stay away from FORMOSA GREEN TEA. It is full of spray residue. Most of the other green teas are O.K as are the black teas, but some of the herbal tissanes have residues. Rosehip for instance , some have picked up stain residues from Drying Racks. Even one of the Twinnings has spray residue. I think from memory it is one of the raspberry ,& other fruit mixtures.


----------



## calid (Aug 4, 2003)

Personally I like Rocamojo, also a soy coffee. It's easily picked up at stores like World Market and also online.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

> quote:I drink Coffee, but I know it does me no good, yet cannot resist it.


I used to drink coffee, but had to stop because it upsets my tummy. I switched to black tea and very soon I got a taste for it, and since then I prefer it to coffee. I was drinking Twinings China Black, but that disappeared from the stores and I switched to Prince of Wales (the marketing school grads around here have more time than brains and they think they're being productive when they arbitrarily take away products in the stores







).Do you put milk or sugar or anything in your coffee? I used to put both in, before I found out I'm lactose and sugar intolerant. Drinking coffee and tea without those was an adjustment but not as hard as I thought, and worth it to avoid those tummy aches!


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

I also drink black teas, green teas & even rooibos(african red bush)& have no trouble drinking them without sugar or milk. Coffee however is bitter for me without sugar,& soy milk, or nowadays, rice milk. Somehow I think its the coffee because I get a bit edgy if I have a couple.but you maybe right about the sugar.I grow stevia, but its difficult getting in the habit of putting a couple of leaves in your drink . As for the so called super marketing controllers, they have a ruling, that if the product producers dont pay top dollar for optimum shelf exposure( thats adult eye level) they are at the mercy of the super market,as in sales consistency, & demand. Only the big companies like Coke can afford to experiment with their products shelving positioning. My local S.M used to stock Slippery Elm,& Mintec(enteric coated peppermint oil capsules) for I.B.Sers, which I bought regularly. Now not any more so people pay top dollar at the chemists. These S.Ms are sneaky as there are optimal shelving heights for sweets, & chocolates tooat KIDS EYE LEVEL!!!!!!


----------

